# Id smoke any old school muscle car on here...



## Jkstihl (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## cuinrearview (Mar 6, 2020)

You have mentioned wanting a 346xp. I just listed one. I'll trade ya. Straight up. You gotta fill the tank on yours though.


----------



## Del_ (Mar 6, 2020)

Your house is faster than mine, too.


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 6, 2020)

Del_ said:


> Your house is faster than mine, too.



Im 33 bro, still coming up in this world....thanks to trump thats possible... Lets see yours big boy...the one you share with you male partner.


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 6, 2020)

cuinrearview said:


> You have mentioned wanting a 346xp. I just listed one. I'll trade ya. Straight up. You gotta fill the tank on yours though.



Im still interested in one...just havent committed yet..


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 6, 2020)

And holy crap im liking the new site its alot better on mobile now.


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 6, 2020)

Del_ said:


> Your house is faster than mine, too.



Everything i have is bought and paid for....what about yours?


----------



## motorhead99999 (Mar 6, 2020)

Does a cj7 with a 502 bb count as old school muscle car?


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Mar 6, 2020)

Parents bought me a 1977 Porsche 935 Martini class 5 turbo for my college graduation gift. It was pretty quick?


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 6, 2020)

Jkstihl said:


> Everything i have is bought and paid for....what about yours?


Your doing it right . I'm 61 own my home and a rental property no mortgage. But you may have a little chip on your shoulder. Or are you just instigating a bit. This is my old school muscle car . It's been upgraded by about 150 hp. Best time as it was 11.99 1/4mile Lebanon track. But my 69 AMX is a little faster 11.90


----------



## motorhead99999 (Mar 6, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> Your doing it right . I'm 61 own my home and a rental property no mortgage. But you may have a little chip on your shoulder. Or are you just instigating a bit. This is my old school muscle car . It's been upgraded by about 150 hp. Best time as it was 11.99 1/4mile Lebanon track. But my 69 AMX is a little faster 11.90



Lebanon ny? Use to watch nostalgia drags there all the time


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 6, 2020)

motorhead99999 said:


> Lebanon ny? Use to watch nostalgia drags there all the time


Yup Lebanon valley ny I go all the time . Last time I took my 77 suburban for the show. Hopefully I'll bring the 66 on a trailer behind the 72 c20 this fall


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 6, 2020)

motorhead99999 said:


> Does a cj7 with a 502 bb count as old school muscle car?



Are we gonna rock bounce or race on the strip?


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 6, 2020)

SS396driver said:


> Your doing it right . I'm 61 own my home and a rental property no mortgage. But you may have a little chip on your shoulder. Or are you just instigating a bit. This is my old school muscle car . It's been upgraded by about 150 hp. Best time as it was 11.99 1/4mile Lebanon track. But my 69 AMX is a little faster 11.90




Mine civic runs low 13s n/a stock bottom end and a vtec head. I was just kidding about smoking muscle cars.... When i have the funds for a turbo setup that may change though.. High 11s are pretty dam quick. I hope to get into low 10s upper 9s one day.... And about the housing comments that feller del is a **** from the political forum...he is a bernie supporter, his comment was making fun of my mobile home. Nice cars by the way. Cars and chainsaws are about the best hobbys i have found.


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 6, 2020)

My son in law has an evo that runs low 12s. Said he was going to build it better to beat me. Told him I'd just add some nos


----------



## Brownthumb (Mar 6, 2020)

That little girl needs a smile on her face.
Put a 026 in her hand.


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 7, 2020)

I sprayed her with the hose pipe lol...she was mad.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 7, 2020)

525hp, 7000lbs.


First time drag racing. I had it in the mid 13s by the next year, just from more experience.


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 7, 2020)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> 525hp, 7000lbs.
> 
> 
> First time drag racing. I had it in the mid 13s by the next year, just from more experience.
> ...


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 7, 2020)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> 525hp, 7000lbs.
> 
> 
> First time drag racing. I had it in the mid 13s by the next year, just from more experience.
> ...


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## motorhead99999 (Mar 7, 2020)

Jkstihl said:


> Are we gonna rock bounce or race on the strip?


ON the strip. Rock bouncer has 5.0 in it. 
I usually run the big block in the sand drags but I got some street wheels for it.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Mar 7, 2020)

Jkstihl said:


> Mine civic runs low 13s n/a stock bottom end and a vtec head. I was just kidding about smoking muscle cars.... When i have the funds for a turbo setup that may change though.. High 11s are pretty dam quick. I hope to get into low 10s upper 9s one day.... And about the housing comments that feller del is a **** from the political forum...he is a bernie supporter, his comment was making fun of my mobile home. Nice cars by the way. Cars and chainsaws are about the best hobbys i have found.


My buddy builds a lot of super fast Honda’s. He likes the old crx hatchbacks. Last I knew he had three of them running between 500-800 hp I haven’t seen him in a while.


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 7, 2020)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> 525hp, 7000lbs.
> 
> 
> First time drag racing. I had it in the mid 13s by the next year, just from more experience.
> ...





motorhead99999 said:


> My buddy builds a lot of super fast Honda’s. He likes the old crx hatchbacks. Last I knew he had three of them running between 500-800 hp I haven’t seen him in a while.




Hell yeah...most honda stock bottom ends will handle 4-500 horsepower all day long.. You can throw a ebay turbo on a stock civic and get it tuned and make 3-400hp easy and cheap. I like the k,b, and h series motors and stick em in a 90s chassis they are good cheap fun


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 8, 2020)

New muscle is really awesome. It's like the days of renting a gt350h going racing with a factory car. I have bucks in my car but it would be nice to race all weekend with a/c .


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 8, 2020)

Also waiting for a turbo, just a d series but she will be pretty stout..im a shadetree mech if u cant tell by the come a long on the tree for a hoist..lol


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 8, 2020)

And this site sucks on mobile now.. Like its going to seriously keep me from going on here..wtf


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 8, 2020)

lone wolf said:


>



The price of engine in that car would buy a 797 hp hellcat . From what I saw and heard it's not old school . Chrysler never made and all aluminium hemi in the 60s or 70s. Believe it or not a 426 wedge was faster than the hemi . Lighter motor same hp. Some of the mouse motors made the same hp as the big blocks and were way lighter .


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 8, 2020)

And oh yeah i like crx's, never had one but plan to build one in future.


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 8, 2020)

And for you domestic guys the ls motors are a beast. They honestly cant be beat on making power. Id like to ls swap something one day.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 9, 2020)

Go post this on Shitbox Nation on facebook, with your current ET if you are looking to challenge people. They will give you what you seek.

All my finances are tied up in house and property. My vehicles are slow. Would love to do something fun like this besides pay bills.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 10, 2020)

Jkstihl said:


> Hell yeah...most honda stock bottom ends will handle 4-500 horsepower all day long.. You can throw a ebay turbo on a stock civic and get it tuned and make 3-400hp easy and cheap. I like the k,b, and h series motors and stick em in a 90s chassis they are good cheap fun



400hp and what for torque?

That truck had almost 200k miles on it and just had medium injectors and a 62/12 turbo.
Over 1000 ft/lbs torque at the wheels.


Jkstihl said:


> Hell yeah...most honda stock bottom ends will handle 4-500 horsepower all day long.. You can throw a ebay turbo on a stock civic and get it tuned and make 3-400hp easy and cheap. I like the k,b, and h series motors and stick em in a 90s chassis they are good cheap fun



Have had a few "fun" cars over the years.
Eagle Talon Tsi
WRX with 2.5/2.0 hybrid
Fox body Mustang
Lotus Elise

Currently have a 2dr G35.


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Mar 10, 2020)

I never wanted to be that middle aged guy... So I sold my cars right after my son was born (94). 70 GTO ragtop and 2 68 cutlass ragtops and some other odd stuff. Now I'm just another old guy so maybe it's time to reevaluate. Maybe start with a stroker for the f150 Grampa truck.


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 11, 2020)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> 400hp and what for torque?
> 
> That truck had almost 200k miles on it and just had medium injectors and a 62/12 turbo.
> Over 1000 ft/lbs torque at the wheels.
> ...



Rough numbers but on a 500hp honda you are gonna have about 300-350ftlbs of torque but thats plenty...in a gutted sub 2000lb chassis....always wanted a turbo awd talon the 4g63 hold ungodly amounts of power.


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 11, 2020)

sixonetonoffun said:


> I never wanted to be that middle aged guy... So I sold my cars right after my son was born (94). 70 GTO ragtop and 2 68 cutlass ragtops and some other odd stuff. Now I'm just another old guy so maybe it's time to reevaluate. Maybe start with a stroker for the f150 Grampa truck.
> View attachment 805493



Ls swap it bro...


----------



## Jkstihl (Mar 11, 2020)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> 400hp and what for torque?
> 
> That truck had almost 200k miles on it and just had medium injectors and a 62/12 turbo.
> Over 1000 ft/lbs torque at the wheels.
> ...



And i havent stepped off into the rabbit hole of nissans yet


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jkstihl said:


> Ls swap it bro...


Sacrilege.


----------



## joe25DA (Mar 11, 2020)

6500lb sleeper. Until you hear it. Got rear ended by a Honda...weren’t much left of the front of it.


----------



## stillhunter (Mar 15, 2020)

This thread is killing me.In 1984 I traded a stock 4wd 72' Blazer that jumped timing, for a hot rod 67' Merc. Cougar a friend had built. It had a 289/TRW 10.5 forged,large solid cam,Weiand single plane,600 Holley DP ,MSD,Dual point dizzy, long headers,9 qt. oilpan, Crager SS 15/8" w 60s in the back . But the best parts were the Top loader 4spd. scatter shield and a Hurst Ramrod shifter.I never lost a stoplight race and delighted in whooping a half dozen of the then new Fox body Mustang GTs. I remember looking at them stirring their 5 spd shifters while I pulled ahead while I banged 2nd and 3rd gear in an instant. Their race was lost before I hit 4th and the next stoplight or I just ran away until they quit. I also raced a pristine 67 Chevelle 396 SS conv. on a summer Sunday morning.I was stopped at a light in town when he rolled up. He revved his motor a few times as I admired his beautiful car w the top down as his wife messed w her bouffant hair in the visor mirror. When the light changed It was on.......I took the lead and kept it. I felt sorry for them cause all I had for exhaust was the long tube headers w cherry bombs bolted to them, no tailpipes.The roar of the engine had to hurt their ears as they were behind me all the way, again the inline shifter beat the H pattern. When they stopped beside me at the next light his wife was screaming and slapping him about the head as I tried not to laugh.I couldn't tell if she was mad because he raced me in town, the loud noise from my engine/exhaust or her hair getting messed up!! I drove it for 3 years and somehow never got a speeding ticket.Then I bought an almost new truck and needed cash. I pulled the drive train from the radiator to the rear end and sold the body for $600 . I stored the drive train for decades thinking one day I'd put it into an old Falcon,Fairlane,Comet or another Cougar etc.Time went by and I'm thinking if I ever resurrect the old beast It will cost a lot to find a decent old body,assemble, R&R and spend more money my wife wants to save etc. for my dream car. I also realized If I did get my hot rod on the road I'd just get a bunch of speeding tickets because there are many more LEOs everywhere here now w all the growth and hardly any rural roads.I sold the drive train to an Iraq veteran for a steal 6 or 7 years ago and I'm regretting it almost every day now.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 18, 2020)

I rode motorcycles does that count. I bought a 57 T Bird 312 which I still have in my 55 F 100 which is OK, but it can not do much better than the low 13 when every thing is just right. When I turned sixteen I won many top eliminator with my 125 CC Yamaha. I was pretty proud of it then as my better times were mid 13. Then onto my Kawasaki triples which were a little quicker. My best was a upper 9. Then I built a few rails which were quicker yes but had no margin of error. Today I might manage to idle down the ole strip. Back then I did not mind working all night and pulling up to the track with out even an hour nap. Thanks


----------



## eric_271 (Oct 10, 2020)

Jkstihl said:


> Mine civic runs low 13s n/a stock bottom end and a vtec head. I was just kidding about smoking muscle cars.... When i have the funds for a turbo setup that may change though.. High 11s are pretty dam quick. I hope to get into low 10s upper 9s one day.... And about the housing comments that feller del is a **** from the political forum...he is a bernie supporter, his comment was making fun of my mobile home. Nice cars by the way. Cars and chainsaws are about the best hobbys i have found.


My son brought a 5.7 hemi challenger home to test drive. I asked him if he wanted to race and he said sure. I smoked his doors both times in my 05 2500 Cummins dodge.  
A mild build cost me $24,000 including a mostly billet 48re transmission. I installed a fleece cheetah turbo also. Made a huge difference. I haven’t been to the track yet but comparing to my Cuda I’m guessing it’s close to high 12’s. Bigger injectors and cp3 and smarty touch, still well mannered and a blast to drive. Ran away from a twin turbo raptor awhile back. Lol


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 10, 2020)

eric_271 said:


> My son brought a 5.7 hemi challenger home to test drive. I asked him if he wanted to race and he said sure. I smoked his doors both times in my 05 2500 Cummins dodge.
> A mild build cost me $24,000 including a mostly billet 48re transmission. I installed a fleece cheetah turbo also. Made a huge difference. I haven’t been to the track yet but comparing to my Cuda I’m guessing it’s close to high 12’s. Bigger injectors and cp3 and smarty touch, still well mannered and a blast to drive. Ran away from a twin turbo raptor awhile back. Lol


Got a pic of that truck you could share?


----------



## eric_271 (Oct 10, 2020)

lone wolf said:


> Got a pic of that truck you could share?


Right after I installed the bigger injectors it’s a sleeper.....


----------



## joe25DA (Oct 11, 2020)

Deleted member 150358 said:


> I never wanted to be that middle aged guy... So I sold my cars right after my son was born (94). 70 GTO ragtop and 2 68 cutlass ragtops and some other odd stuff. Now I'm just another old guy so maybe it's time to reevaluate. Maybe start with a stroker for the f150 Grampa truck.
> View attachment 805493


No way if that has a 4.9 300 In it I’d leave it alone! If it was an auto I’d swap it for a three pedal. Otherwise leave it alone


----------



## dmb2613 (Oct 11, 2020)

I can tell most of you have never had a 327 /325 in a 64 Chevy II


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 11, 2020)

dmb2613 said:


> I can tell most of you have never had a 327 /325 in a 64 Chevy II


Had a built 327 which was going into 64 Corvette owner of Gregory Machine Shop had until wife had an accident with it. Put it in my 62 Corvette, had to have transmission upgrade after destruction. Like a fool, I sold it.


----------



## eric_271 (Oct 11, 2020)

Duce said:


> Had a built 327 which was going into 64 Corvette owner of Gregory Machine Shop had until wife had an accident with it. Put it in my 62 Corvette, had to have transmission upgrade after destruction. Like a fool, I sold it.


I used to buy the old mopars to maintain my Cuda, engines and transmissions etc. Turned around and sold them, huge mistake. 3 were bb cars. GTX, Road Runner and another Cuda along with a couple of nice small block cars with 340’s in them. I’d be sitting on a gold mine had I kept them. Lol


----------



## SS396driver (Oct 12, 2020)

dmb2613 said:


> I can tell most of you have never had a 327 /325 in a 64 Chevy II


Never had one but my 68 has a 327 4bbl with a turbo 400 3:73 posi rear . Not bad for a truck


----------



## Doorfx (Oct 12, 2020)

69 GTx 440 6 pack 4 speed.


----------



## Loghead91 (Oct 26, 2020)

03 7.3 Miss her. 180/30s,factory 38, Dorsey valve body
08 6.4 has a mind of its own. 9600lb. Factory 5r110 doing its thing but the converter not so much. Only feelings she hurts anymore is my wallet


----------

